# Baby pirayas! ( I have my first casualty)



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had these guys for about a month now and they were about 1"-1.5" when I bought them and now they are about two inches and starting to show some nice color.

Two weeks after getting them.





























Today.


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

LOOKING GOOOOOOD







I didn't know that baby Piraya looked so much like baby Reds....!!!!!!! and with the same growth rate as REDS....Your The Man....LW......!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice! you got to let me in on where u were able to get those. i need some.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

can't wait to see them when they are bigger


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

where did you get those?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice. ive never seen any that small before. how much do they run at that size?


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice... Where do you bought them?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> very nice. ive never seen any that small before. how much do they run at that size?


I got them from Scarborough (East side Toronto) and I payed $65 a piece.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cute little buggers at the size........

thanks for sharing with the group'

you have 2.524%


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> cute little buggers at the size........
> 
> thanks for sharing with the group'
> 
> you have 2.524%


Thanks bro but what is 2.524%?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ja said:


> cute little buggers at the size........
> 
> thanks for sharing with the group'
> 
> you have 2.524%


Thanks bro but what is 2.524%?
[/quote]

a made-up statistic..../////


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Cute little monsters..








As it can be seen they look like other baby reds when they are little esp. in the first 2-3 pictures.


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

I was thinking that at this size to start out with they may be easy to get them to breed...What do you'll think....LW.....!!!!!!!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

wow lovely lils Mate








Tommy


----------



## Jon P (May 22, 2008)

Look great man . We are on the same time line age and size.

I just got some new reds my self


----------



## ricchu (Dec 22, 2007)

nice pirayas! how many gal is that tank?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

kool dude! u makin me jealous' rock on


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RichieRM said:


> kool dude! u makin me jealous' rock on


Thanks!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Ja said:


> very nice. ive never seen any that small before. how much do they run at that size?


I got them from Scarborough (East side Toronto) and I payed $65 a piece.
[/quote]

Where in Scarborough?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> very nice. ive never seen any that small before. how much do they run at that size?


I got them from Scarborough (East side Toronto) and I payed $65 a piece.
[/quote]

Where in Scarborough?
[/quote]
Aquapets but I grabbed four out of five they had and I'm pretty sure someone grabbed the fifth one by now.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

how many are them?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> how many are them?


I have four of them in there, I was originally going to go with five but decided that four was better for maxing out in the long run just in case I decide to throw a couple of terns in there.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

my 6 in 180g are growing so fast that they are allready fixing a bit tight... i guess in 180g 4 adult would be even too many... 135g prob 3 or 4...i suggest to keep only piraya Mate








Tommy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> my 6 in 180g are growing so fast that they are allready fixing a bit tight... i guess in 180g 4 adult would be even too many... 135g prob 3 or 4...i suggest to keep only piraya Mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier I'll be upgrading to a 300g custom tank in about a year or less.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm envious!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet babies dude!
keep us updated on the growth.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nick G said:


> sweet babies dude!
> keep us updated on the growth.


Thanks! I will definately do that.


----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

I miss my red bellies being that small, they grow up so fast!!
You my friend are going to have some serious monsters on your hands pretty soon, Enjoy!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

haloofflies said:


> I miss my red bellies being that small, they grow up so fast!!
> You my friend are going to have some serious monsters on your hands pretty soon, Enjoy!


Trust me I know, I'm not new to pirayas and believe me I'm enjoying them. I'm going to post some updated pics this week, they've grown so much in the two months I've had them.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice fish, lucky man


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

nice fish, but wow they are pricey.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

joeytoad83 said:


> nice fish, but wow they are pricey.


Not really when you consider the fact that three inchers are going between $100-$125 US a pop. In less than two months my little guys have almost doubled their worth plus I have the satisfaction of raising pirayas from a very rare size to start out from, it's not everyday you come across 1" pirayas in a lfs let alone from a sponser.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well it's a sad day today.....I found last night that I only have three of the babies left due to cannibalism.







Not feeling to good right now but that's the risk we take when taking on a shoal. I'm thinking about actually selling the other three but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that sucks dudem i remember when i bought those 20 reds...for the first week or so everything was great and then everyday i would have less and less until i ended up with like 14 i think. i might grab a piraya off ya when you are selling em just gimme a shout.

lets see some pics of your new fish from SA!


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

That sucks. I kind of know how you feel. I lost 1 of my new baby caribes yesterday to cannibalism.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice, they do look alot like little baby reds


----------



## locoman93 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ja said:


> very nice. ive never seen any that small before. how much do they run at that size?


I got them from Scarborough (East side Toronto) and I payed $65 a piece.
[/quote]

65$ down here at yorkdale mall they sale baby reds. 
5 for 48$


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice pirayas!! That is some really good growth for one month; plus there color is really coming out already. Congrats!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks! Their growth has slowed down a bit but they are ranging from 4"-4.5" now but what I love about piryas is that they don't seem to grow in sperts but on a steady pace unlike other pygos I have had in the past. I really only notice their growth rate when I look at pics that I have taken. Their color is pretty good now, I'll try to have some recent pics up this week.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahh man I bet those two P's at my LFS were piraya!! They had abou a dozen P's but two had a little bit of yellow on their bellies. About an inch, inch half long. Knew I shoulda grabbed em especially being I would have paid $20 for each one. I might have to set my 55 back up just incase they get more. They put them all in one tank. When I first started keeping P's I wasnt aware of all the different species and now knowing what I know, they had a rhom or something in the piranha tank at one point. Had the rhombus shape so it definetely wasnt a pygo. Nice set up by the way.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

can we get some update pics


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Gorgeous fish. Any Updates?


----------

